# Golden Honeycomb



## rd_ab_penman (Jul 15, 2013)

Cast by API member healeydays (Mike Brouillette) and he is thinking of offering these blanks for sale soon.
I turned, polished and dressed up in a Black/Gold Sierra.

Les


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Jul 15, 2013)

Very unusual looking pen blank, well done. Sorry but couldn't find the thumbs up.
Kryn


----------



## Akula (Jul 15, 2013)

Very cool looking, reminded me of the lite bright pen


----------



## plantman (Jul 15, 2013)

Very unique pen Les !! Reminds me of a Golden Cobra skin in my collection. The top looks like the scales, and the sides look like the belly skin. I may have to dig that one out.  Jim  S


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (Jul 15, 2013)

*Sweet*

Les,

You and Mike both outperformed yourselves.

Very creative.  

Please get me on the mailing list.  

Charlie


----------



## Dan Hintz (Jul 15, 2013)

Now THAT is a very creative blank...


----------



## walshjp17 (Jul 15, 2013)

Over the top, Les & Mike.  Absolutely beautiful. :good::good:

Now you'll have to figure out how to keep bears away from your honey.:biggrin:


----------



## healeydays (Jul 15, 2013)

Les,

        Thanks for posting that beautiful pen here on IAP.  Les got the blank in a pen swap over on Woodbarter (if you haven't visited, well worth the stop for interesting wood)

 I'm going to be offering these blanks probably in about 2 weeks in a number of different colors both translucent and pastel.  A few members have been my testers around here (Karl_99, bean_counter, and vanngo5d) and what we have found is these blanks are definitely for the folks with a light touch but when done, they turn out beautiful.

Mike B


----------



## johncrane (Jul 15, 2013)

Excellent pen and blank.


----------



## wizkid1st (Jul 15, 2013)

I would definitely be interested in purchasing a few of these blanks when you have them available.


----------



## leaycraft (Jul 15, 2013)

Beautiful- nicely done.


----------



## hard hat (Jul 15, 2013)

very original and creative. good job!


----------



## turncrazy43 (Jul 15, 2013)

Mike, count me in on some of those blanks, I would be very interested.
____________________________________________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## healeydays (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi folks,

     Thanks for the encouragement on these blanks.  Give me a couple weeks and I will put some blanks up for sale. 

Mike B


----------



## Jim Smith (Jul 16, 2013)

Very sweet looking blank!  Nice job!

Jim Smith


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Jul 16, 2013)

Wow... is that a real honeycomb? How did you cast it without melting with the heat?

I would buy a couple of these for sure.


----------



## Scotty (Jul 16, 2013)

Yeah, I would be interested in a couple also.


----------



## George417 (Jul 16, 2013)

Count me in also


----------



## Dan Hintz (Jul 16, 2013)

Ulises Victoria said:


> Wow... is that a real honeycomb? How did you cast it without melting with the heat?


Looks like standard aluminum honeycomb... I have a bunch of it sitting around, kicking myself for not thinking of it before.


----------



## Turned Around (Jul 16, 2013)

cool. i'd buy some


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Jul 16, 2013)

Dan Hintz said:


> Ulises Victoria said:
> 
> 
> > Wow... is that a real honeycomb? How did you cast it without melting with the heat?
> ...



Hmmm I keep looking back at the very first photo and it definitely doesn't look like aluminum


----------



## healeydays (Jul 16, 2013)

Ulises Victoria said:


> Wow... is that a real honeycomb? How did you cast it without melting with the heat?
> 
> I would buy a couple of these for sure.



This not real bee honeycomb or aluminum honeycomb.  The problem with those 2 products is the bee honeycomb wouldn't even hold up to the heat of the resin making process let alone the turning and the aluminum has that metallic look and doesn't have that natural look.

This is a product is manufactured for the aerospace industry and for racing boat hulls.  The nice thing is it does have that natural honey color.


----------



## Dan Hintz (Jul 16, 2013)

That top photo sure makes it look like aluminum honeycomb, exactly like what I use in my laser engraver vector table.


----------



## healeydays (Jul 16, 2013)

The 1st picture is showing when I sanded the blank down to expose the honeycomb so you are seeing sanding dust and abrasion from a rough sanding.  The later pictures Les posted show the color of the honeycomb better.  

You can see other pictures of the material in Vanngo5d's post of the green honeycomb pen he did at:  http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/honeycomb-green-yea-yea-huh-110658/


----------



## longbeard (Jul 16, 2013)

That another sweet one Les.
Nice job on the blank Mike.
I'll be watching for those blanks when you have them for sale Mike.


----------



## healeydays (Nov 10, 2013)

Folks have been asking when I would post some of my honeycomb blanks for sale.  Here they are.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f158/honeycomb-blanks-now-available-116116/#post1593537


----------

